# Favorite Nintendo Character?



## K.K. Fanboy (Nov 15, 2014)

.-. Pikachu is better than link btw.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

WEEGEE TIME

Oh and Yoshi too.


----------



## Cress (Nov 15, 2014)

A tie between Inigo and Morgan, both from Fire Emblem Awakening.

EDIT: I FORGOT LUCAS!!! ;_;


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Nov 15, 2014)

Lucario won


----------



## Milleram (Nov 15, 2014)

WARIO! He has been my favourite since I first played Mario Party when I was 9.


----------



## nard (Nov 15, 2014)

Palutena. Kid Icarus is just a good series and she completes it. <3


----------



## Coach (Nov 15, 2014)

I would have picked Toadette, but she wasn't there. I chose Wario instead, he's my second favourite!


----------



## Cory (Nov 15, 2014)

Where is Lemmy? Lemmy is my favorite. I like waddle dee too though.


----------



## Explosivo25 (Nov 15, 2014)

Professor Layton, but since he's not on the list...Pikachu.

Yeah, I'm a sucker for the little guy. Deal with it.


----------



## Murray (Nov 15, 2014)

Toad is the clear winner but i wish i could vote for birdo too


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2014)

Murray said:


> Toad is the clear winner but i wish i could vote for birdo too



what about Toadette tho?

my fav is Midna and Zelda


----------



## Murray (Nov 15, 2014)

Jake. said:


> what about Toadette tho?
> 
> my fav is Midna and Zelda



shes not in the poll


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2014)

Murray said:


> shes not in the poll



since when have u played by the rules m9?


----------



## kassie (Nov 15, 2014)

Voting for Luigi but I like Sheik as well.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 15, 2014)

Fawful, Iggy Koopa, Count Bleck, and Bowser out of the Mario series. Midna from Zelda. And I guess Tiny Kong, Cranky, and Mad Jack were favorites of mine from the Donkey Kong series.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

From the list, Pikachu. My heart will always belong to Pokemon.


----------



## ACNiko (Nov 16, 2014)

Zelduh <3


----------



## Tao (Nov 16, 2014)

Kirby is easily my choice.


You seem to be missing about 700 Pokemon from the list BTW...


----------



## azukitan (Nov 16, 2014)

Out of the poll selection, I choose Kirby!


----------



## Elise (Nov 16, 2014)

Pikachu is the cutest!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 16, 2014)

Happy Mask Salesman has to be one of my absolute favorites. 

But since he's not on the list I picked Diddy Kong. 
He was one of my favorite characters when I started playing video games on the 64. We had Donkey Kong 64 and Diddy Kong Racing. Those games brought him to be my favorite. And I love that he's now in SSB games.


----------



## Flop (Nov 16, 2014)

Link always prevails.


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

where is the other option


----------



## Bui (Nov 16, 2014)

Out of the ones listed, I would have to say Luigi and Pikachu.


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

NO LUCINA


----------



## Boccages (Nov 16, 2014)

I would vote for Pate and O'Hare in Animal Crossing.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 16, 2014)

Ness the best


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 17, 2014)

Where is the 'other' button, my favorite Nintendo character isn't on there


----------



## Speedydash (Nov 17, 2014)

My favorite is Rosalina xD!! But she's not on the list


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 17, 2014)

Love both Pikachu & Link but if I have to choose one, it'll have to be Pikachu. ;v;


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 17, 2014)

I like Zelda because she is a princess who can fight and I love how detailed her outfits are.


----------



## Lock (Nov 17, 2014)

Ah shoot I didn't see Fox until now.  ;___;


----------



## Javocado (Nov 17, 2014)

Morgan Freeman made a great partner in Paper Mario and I hold him in the highest regards but I gota go with my boy King Boo.


----------



## ilovebob123 (Nov 17, 2014)

Luigi!!! I love playing Luigi's mansion


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 19, 2014)

You can't pick just one...it's impossible!


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm the only one who picked Jigglypuff n.n;


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Nov 24, 2014)

It's so hard to pick just one but I went with Yoshi x3


----------



## hdtraves (Nov 24, 2014)

Toad!!! Hell he even has his own game now, Captin Toad! =P


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 24, 2014)

Morgan Freeman tho


----------



## Mango (Nov 24, 2014)

rosalina


----------



## Locket (Nov 24, 2014)

Wheres Rosalina! She's awesome. King boo!


----------



## jobby47 (Dec 8, 2014)

My favorite Nintendo character has and always will be Samus.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

guess I'm the only one who voted Mario :3


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Dec 9, 2014)

I couldn't vote because its a three way tie between Kirby, Link, and Yoshi v.v


----------



## Dollie (Dec 9, 2014)

Peach has always been my fave. <3


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 9, 2014)

Birdo!!


----------



## Trundle (Dec 9, 2014)

Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector. Hector.


----------



## Radagast (Dec 10, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Happy Mask Salesman has to be one of my absolute favorites.



Yup me too. He should have been on the list.

But Wario is still the best to me, ever since Super Smash Bros. Brawl. I'll never forget that day in 2008 when I first got it and I'm trying out all the characters, and I see this guy crawling around, farting, eating his own motorcycle, etc. I immediately thought yeah, there's my guy. Now I use him for everything


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

_Why does no one pay attention to weegee_


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 11, 2014)

K.K. Fanboy said:


> .-. Pikachu is better than link btw.



that must be why pikachu has 10 votes. oh wait...


----------



## Joy (Dec 11, 2014)

Loving Link, Samus and Donkey Kong


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> that must be why pikachu has 10 votes. oh wait...



Does the number of votes really make Link better? If that's the case, I think CoD might be the best game ever.


----------



## Redacted (Dec 12, 2014)

I looked through that list 3 times to see if I missed Midna.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 12, 2014)

Tao said:


> Does the number of votes really make Link better? If that's the case, I think CoD might be the best game ever.



It does now. And Link has a pointy hat. That automatically makes him 1000x better by default. everyone knows that!


----------



## smb3master (Dec 12, 2014)

I find the lack of votes for Waluigi disturbing.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 12, 2014)

EXCuSE ME I AM OFFENDED THAT MY MAYOR IS NOT ON THIS LIST GR!!1!!one!1


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 13, 2014)

I love Yoshi and all of the cuteness that comes with him.


----------



## Mekan1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Morgan Freeman? I voted morgan because he is awesome, but how is he nintendo?


----------



## gumdrop (Dec 13, 2014)

Rosalina
how is she not on that list


----------



## n64king (Dec 13, 2014)

Mekan1 said:


> Morgan Freeman? I voted morgan because he is awesome, but how is he nintendo?



I thought he was cross platform.


----------



## hirondo (Dec 13, 2014)

I like how the joke one is Morgan Freeman but they added Pac-Man who isn't Nintendo

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> I thought he was cross platform.



HAHA Morgan Freeman on the WiiU & PS4 and a gimped version for the 3DS


----------



## WonderK (Dec 14, 2014)

I love Kirby a lot (I know that's odd coming from me). I used to watch the shows and play the games *a lot* as a kid.


----------

